# OH BROTHER! A self defense course in get this....Martial Magic!



## hongkongfooey (Dec 27, 2005)

I found this surfing yahoo local for my town(Baltimore). I guess some people will believe anything. KAMEHAMEHA!!!!

http://www.tifareth.com/martialmagic.html

HKF


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 27, 2005)

Such places abound, for certain.  Just look at any of our favorite neo-ninja sites.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 27, 2005)

Moderator note: Thread moved to Horror Stories.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 3, 2006)

not somthing I would want to do. but hey I bet there are some poeople who would


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 3, 2006)

I like the part about levitation for longer jumps 

I think I can, I think I can, I think I can

hehe


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow...Invisiblilty, Levitation for longer jumps, & Psychic Powers for only $99--what a bargain! Where do I sign? :roflmao: 



(Thanks to hkf for posting this; I needed a good laugh today.  )


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 3, 2006)

What I don't see the problem here I have been able to do this stuff for years  . . .   just ask me I will tell you.

Just kidding.

V/R

Rick


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 3, 2006)

rom the article:


> We suggest you to dedicate 20 minuts on the mornings and 20 minuts on the evenings or alternatively 30 minuts a day.


 
boy oh boy have I been wasting all those hours of practice all these years

some people will buy anything and sell it also


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 3, 2006)

Well of course they can do it "TALISMANS" are included.

Sadly, this does not surprise me.


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 3, 2006)

oh oh i wanna do it !!! yeah right!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 3, 2006)

It doesn't surprise me that someone is offering this, anymore than it surprises me that people will pay the *bargain* price of *only $99* (on sale from $199).  We live in a society that wants instant gratification and instant results - that, more than anything, is why so many long-term personal goals fail, with success in athletic endeavours and diets being prime among them!  How much advertising for fitness and diets includes the idea "only minutes a day" or "just pennies a day"?  

In addition, many people just don't understand the difference between this type of advertisement, advertisements for McDojos, serious training halls, and pure charlatanism.  As discussed in another thread on how people chose their art/instructor, many people choose by chance - some get lucky, and some don't.  This advertisement is an example, in my opinion, anyway, of being unlucky in one's choice of system - but people do it, and some people will claim it works


----------



## tradrockrat (Feb 3, 2006)

I am just sick of you all belittleing the majic of martial arts!  They ARE NOT shortcuts!  they are the ultra secret techniques taught to worthy students by ancient masters who then pass it on to the masses through the digital media.

I myself have a thirty seven voulme set due out soon about levitating headstnds while invisible in order to use chi balls of force to hypnotise your enemy into knocking himself out with a no touch punch.  Takes about three minutes of training and 49.95 per tape.


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 4, 2006)

giggle..giggle....snicker.....

I seriously think that somene had too many rolls of the 20-sided die...


----------



## tradrockrat (Feb 4, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> giggle..giggle....snicker.....
> 
> I seriously think that somene had too many rolls of the 20-sided die...




:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## Drac (Feb 4, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> rom the article:
> 
> 
> boy oh boy have I been wasting all those hours of practice all these years
> ...


 
You and I both..Hey, Maybe I can get the Department to buy it for me..Levitation , Invisibility and My Sig P-220..Criminals Beware


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 4, 2006)

Ninja's can really do that.  Ninjas are cool (and by cool, I mean totally SWEET!!!).  :rofl:


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2006)

The capacity for human ignorance is absolutely amazing.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 5, 2006)

WAIT...You mean that stuff isnt real!!!!!!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 5, 2006)

Now I had a magic kit when I was 7 and was able to make a ball disappear under the cups, if I can do that why not make the human dis appear under a Mac truck.
Terry


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 9, 2006)

I just bought an enchanted samurai armor set off e-bay, looks just like the one in "Last Samurai."

It's been blessed by a Norse shaman out of Southern Illinois, so it protects me against psionic and magical attacks from anyone lower than a level 15 Earth-Mage.  Add to that the "Sword of Destruction + 12" I found at a rummage sale and I can single handedly take on these jokers...

Just kidding.

The armor looks nothing like the "Last Samurai" set.


----------



## monkey (Jun 9, 2006)

I wonder if he is under the person in Canada.search (djinn magick)  & see spell-levitation-charms-genies-djinns-invisability-wishes ect.$99 for basic.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 9, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> I just bought an enchanted samurai armor set off e-bay, looks just like the one in "Last Samurai."
> 
> It's been blessed by a Norse shaman out of Southern Illinois, so it protects me against psionic and magical attacks from anyone lower than a level 15 Earth-Mage. Add to that the "Sword of Destruction + 12" I found at a rummage sale and I can single handedly take on these jokers...
> 
> ...


 
But will it protect you against "TALISMANS" because they do have talismans.   

A friend of mine has an old (In very good condition) set of Samurai armor sitting, and I do mean sitting, in his living room. It can be rather surprising to see it when you walk in the front door if you don't expect it. But still it is pretty cool.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 9, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> But will it protect you against "TALISMANS" because they do have talismans.


 
DOH! I'm asking for my money back....



			
				Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has an old (In very good condition) set of Samurai armor sitting, and I do mean sitting, in his living room. It can be rather surprising to see it when you walk in the front door if you don't expect it. But still it is pretty cool.


 
That would be an awesome addition to any living room...and all I have in mine is an entertainment center and my son's pack-n-play.


----------



## still learning (Jun 30, 2006)

Hello, Anyone who sign's up....will become a quick learner...and a big loser of his $99 dollars.

Who ever signs up...let them enjoy the moment of there first lesson received.  ...in time...they will understand the meaning...if it is too good to be true...than..? .....Aloha


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 1, 2006)

The sad part is, that this is not just for MA's, there are alot of other groups that claim this stuff.  If you visit some of the boards for NLP they advertise for alot of the same skills.  They take the NLP and combine it with teachings from Donna Eden's "Energy Medicine".  
Go to B&N or type in Psychic Self-Defense to google, or look through a basic book on magick and you will see all of that stuff taught as well.



> boy oh boy have I been wasting all those hours of practice all these years
> 
> some people will buy anything and sell it also


 
Well, to their credit on that part it was talking about 30 minutes a day filling out a journal/diary.

Even today, there are  people who WANT to believe that those old stories of the masters are true about levitating and such.  They want to believe that they too can have Jedi mind powers.  There is a part of me that feels bad, and then another part thinking....."Ya know, I could put a course together like that too and make alot of extra cash!".  j/k


PS:  I will probably be hunted down by Ashida Kim's astral spirits, but I am going to share the secret to the levitation jump with you guys.  You CAN jump higher and farther after ordering their course because YOUR WALLET IS A LOT LIGHTER!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 1, 2006)

punisher73 said:
			
		

> PS: I will probably be hunted down by Ashida Kim's astral spirits, but I am going to share the secret to the levitation jump with you guys. You CAN jump higher and farther after ordering their course because YOUR WALLET IS A LOT LIGHTER!!!


 
DAMN!!!!! I KNEW it had to be something like that....


----------



## xayvong (Jul 5, 2006)

um..... wonder how many people have actually tried this.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 15, 2006)

hongkongfooey said:
			
		

> I found this surfing yahoo local for my town(Baltimore). I guess some people will believe anything. KAMEHAMEHA!!!!
> 
> http://www.tifareth.com/martialmagic.html
> 
> HKF


 
*HADOUKEN!!!!*



:lfao:


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 24, 2006)

hahahahahahahahoohaha , omg i cant breate , i cant breate , hhahahahahahahahahahahahahahlolololololololollmaolmaolmaolmaolmao 


theres only 1 thing ive got 2 show the person that made this , and thats: my middle finger!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 24, 2006)

You mean you're not gonna give them a Tiger Shot?


----------



## matt.m (Jul 24, 2006)

Ridiculous stuff.  You know I don't know which is worse, the scam artist or the fool that falls for the scam.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 24, 2006)

WHAT!!!! You mean this ISN'T REAL.... 

I WANT MY MONEY BACK!!!!!


----------

